# Happy Birthday Frederik Magle



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Frederik!! *










Hope you have a great day and thank you once again for giving us with such a fantastic site!!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for all the addictions you have bestowed upon us, Mr. Magle.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow Wow wow wow Wow Happy Birthday! Nice new avatar Dodie.

Very suiting for your polymath ways


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Frederik, and many thanks for the great site!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Frederik, and many happy ones to follow.

You get huzzahs for providing this forum of course - but, getting back to Earth for a moment - you must be aware that you are also providing Poley's Stump and Hilltroll's Lecturn. Only future events will determine if that is a Good Thing.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Tillykke med fødselsdagen, Frederik! :tiphat:


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Happy birthday.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Frederik, 
Happy Birthday. This site allows so many of us to learn about and share one of our greatest passions. Thanks so very much for enabling TC.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Happy birthday Frederik!

One of the first classical pieces i knew inside out was an MP3 of your performance of Toccata and Fugue from 1993 that i downloaded years before coming here. So, cheers for that too!


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you very much for your birthday wishes!!! All the best, Frederik


----------

